# Free teeth for groundbreakers and ghouls



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I was downloading our local version of the yellow pages to my computer at work the other day and it randomly brought up an ad for a local denture maker.
I am trying Spookyblu's paper mache ground breakers this year and have to make my own paper mache skulls. The hardest part to get right is the mouth for and the teeth. So on a whim i called a couple of the denture places and explained what I was doing. Three of them hung up on me (and I am sure they reported me to the police) but one guy called me back and gave me 30 sets of old dentures that he was going to throw out. So now I have a 17 sets of upperrs and 13 lowers. I stuck my 1st set into a styro head and started macheing(sp?) over it and it looks fantastic!.
Just thought i would throw this out as a suggestion because it paid off well for me. 
BTW I am a newbie to this forum. YOU GUYS ROCK. I am going to steal lots of ideas from you.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Way to go Joe! Your right, the mouth and teeth are so hard to do. I've been using the little wood chips that are left on the ground after cutting lumber. I just sand them down a little bit. Thanks for having the guts and patience to call those dentists and asking your wierd question. 

IN GUTS WE TRUST


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great suggestion spokanejoe. My wife is in the dental field. I'm going to ask her about this.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

For teeth I have used hot glue dripped/smeared on a non-stick surface such as foil or wax paper.

I like the suggestion of dentures - that would look much more authentic.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great thinking, sometimes you need to think out of the box. This comes under the heading of "you dont know until you ask".


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I wonder if Polident is an adhesive option for keeping them in the skulls mouth? lol :jol:
Your Story kind of reminds me of something I did a few years back. Let me first tell you I am a magician and have been practicing the art of magic since I was 10 years old. So when I started calling Medical Supply stores inquiring about buying straight Jackets I got alot of hang ups and caused alot of confusion at alot of places. I never did get my Medical grade straight Jacket and Im done trying.lol Later all.


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

for many of the teeth in my projects (especially zombies) i use those cheap party favor dentures that cost like a dollar for a dozen at wal-mart

there made to look like hillbilly teeth but fit the monster look quite well


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I've considered bringing home dentures from work (nursing home) but didn't want the person's ghost following them!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LOL I would not want that either Ish! :> 

Way to go spokanejoe!!! Nice Find!!! Glad you like it here! Velcome to your new Home!!!!! :>


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't know if I would have said "hey got any teeth? I need some for a haunt I'm doing" I probably would have said "do you have any surplus mismatched dentures you are throwing out? what would you want for them."

that way they don't hang up on me


----------



## multipleseans (Sep 18, 2006)

Why not just use alginate? Sometimes you can get some from a dentist, if you cant find it at a craft store. I'm not recomding this, but one time I was in a pinch for some plaster teeth, and had no alginate... I bit into a clump of plasticine (oil based clay) and poured plaster into the negative.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Awesome idea, I'll have a word with my dentist too!


----------

